# Keisel wins his first AKC ribbons at 6 months old!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy, that's fantastic.

Great photos, what a face he's got.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Keisel, you must be so proud of him


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So excited for you and Keisel. What a fabulous start to a career I am going to have fun watching. Congratulations!:artydude


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Woot woot! I saw the pics on FB. Love them!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great photos, very nice looking puppy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! What a good start for you and Keisel.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations, he is such a handsome boy Thanks for posting pictures. He appears to have behaved very nicely. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad to see this!! Congratulations! I am thrilled for you all  I can't wait to see the continuing adventures of Keisel!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

He really does have a wonderful face. So glad you guys had so much fun--and the wins to boot? Icing.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Boy Keisel!!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats! He is so beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! That's just wonderful!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats to you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations  I knew it - when he was a little puppy - I knew he is going to be a special show dog 

Glad to hear you guys had a wonderful time - it is all about the experience


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations! What a good looking pup he is


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome - and just think a month ago or so you were worrying about his nose<:

I have to ask - does this mean he got points.... or do puppy wins not count? <- I'm clueless about conformation.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He looks great!! Can't wait to get to meet him!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations- adorable boy!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> Very awesome - and just think a month ago or so you were worrying about his nose<:
> 
> I have to ask - does this mean he got points.... or do puppy wins not count? <- I'm clueless about conformation.


I know, it's crazy how some of us dog owners worry about the silliest of things! 
As far as points go - He doesn't get points unless he wins:
Winners Dog – WD
Winners Bitch – WB
Best of Breed – BOB
Best of Opposite Sex – BOS
Best of Winners – BOW

That being said.. when Keisel wins his 6-9mo dog class - he competes for WD which we had a chance to do here but didn't win. 

I'm new at this.. so people that have been doing this for years - correct me if I'm wrong!



kfayard said:


> He looks great!! Can't wait to get to meet him!!


I can't wait for you to see him and also for me to meet your golden family one day :-D


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I have been drooling over him since the day you started posting his pictures.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How fun. Lucy and I were in her first AKC show in March. I did also show her myself. It was very intimidating. Lucy was the only golden puppy in the show. So of course she won both times in the 9-12 month class. It was a lot of fun getting that far. She then went in the ring against the bitches that won their classes, and one of those bitches was her mom! So that was very fun.

So will you continue to show? Did you get to see littermates or other relatives at the show? Did you buy all the grooming supplies?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> How fun. Lucy and I were in her first AKC show in March. I did also show her myself. It was very intimidating. Lucy was the only golden puppy in the show. So of course she won both times in the 9-12 month class. It was a lot of fun getting that far. She then went in the ring against the bitches that won their classes, and one of those bitches was her mom! So that was very fun.
> 
> So will you continue to show? Did you get to see littermates or other relatives at the show? Did you buy all the grooming supplies?


Fortunately I know where all his litter mates are and at the puppy match him and his brother competed back a month or so ago and that was fun. The rest of his litter mates aren't really doing conformation so I don't know if I'll ever see them in a ring. I have all the grooming supplies and try to do the best I can myself, I do get a lot of help from great friends that I appreciate dearly. Hopefully over time I'll become proficient at grooming him that you wouldn't tell it was a novice's job! haha


----------



## HillsRetrievers (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, What a Beautiful dog.. Congrats on the great awards!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------

